

Noob comments on HN - alecdbrooks
https://news.ycombinator.com/noobcomments

======
networked
I've just been pointed out in a similar thread nearby
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446404))
that the "Lists" link has been there in the bottom left corner all along. The
lists page links to /noobcomments, /noobstories, /best, etc.

~~~
gk1
Between these lists that have been popping up today and the recent discussion
about custom-color privileges, I was really beginning to wonder how much of HN
am I missing.

Glad to hear this wasn't a hidden thing after all; just not prominently shown.

~~~
TallboyOne
Hmm interesting, never noticed the 'Lists' link before. Learn something new
every day!

------
keithpeter
Is there a way of generating a list of comments by people with karma over
(say) 5000?

Just to see if the quality is any different to the ones in this chronological
list?

------
stillsut
When scanning the comments, I always make sure to read the grayed-out ones.
They-re not usually great, but they tell me important information about HN
audience's biases.

So please, down-vote me!

------
geuis
I think that this is a bad idea. Not enough people care about approving other
people's comments for those accounts to get approved.

Note that my comment comes from someone with over 8600 karma. I'll never be
silenced, but I fear anyone after me will be.

~~~
gales
Not sure if I've been silenced, as my last three-comments have an asterisk
next to them, and I'm unable to find them when browsing from another device.

~~~
lauradhamilton
I can see you

------
faddotio
This might be good for spotting astroturfing campaigns.

------
dave1010uk
Seeing these comments by themselves gives no context. While a good comment is
likely to be recognisable by itself, this is not always the case.

------
patmcguire
How are these generated?

~~~
djent
All the comments are by green-colored-username users. I've never understood
what the green usernames meant, but I guess it's a sign of noobs.

~~~
jpalomaki
For quite long time I thought the green was used to indicate a special person,
someone related to Y combinator or one of the startups (I think back then it
was not so common to see comments from "green" users).

